# I need tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip cannot find a mirror



## davetrotteruk (Oct 18, 2010)

If someone has this file or knows of a mirror for tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip can i please have it. I need it to build JDK 1.6.0 ---> O. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2010)

If you don't care about time zone updates in Java, just turn it off in the config:
`# cd /usr/ports/java/jdk16`
`# make config`
`# make install clean`


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks I will try that just compiling gimp at the moment so will give it a go in an hour or so.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 18, 2010)

https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...ef=tzupdater-1.3.31-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

This URL works. I came to this by just modifying the URL of the 1.3.33 download which is linked from the downloads section. (What a mess)

Good luck


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 18, 2010)

WBlock: You method didn't work it still asked for the file
Kpedersen: Thanks for the link got past the problem


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2010)

davetrotteruk said:
			
		

> WBlock: You method didn't work it still asked for the file
> Kpedersen: Thanks for the link got past the problem



Are you sure you're using jdk16?  Did you remember to turn off the option in the config list?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 18, 2010)

If am not wrong as wblock says, if you untick from config, the tzupdater option, will not ask it for manual download. I had the same problem so I untick it and made it.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 18, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> If am not wrong as wblock says, if you untick from config, the tzupdater option, will not ask it for manual download. I had the same problem so I untick it and made it.



I had already done the configs so i I re-did them again with
`# make config`
And it still asked me for it.
Nevermind I have got the file now.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 18, 2010)

Did you run 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 before try 
	
	



```
make install
```
 again? After install, deinstall, reinstall you must always run 
	
	



```
make clean
```
 to delete the work file before do it again. If you removed tzupdater option from config, should not ask for that when you try to install it again.


----------



## davetrotteruk (Oct 18, 2010)

No i I didn't. I'm still fairly new to FreeBSD so I'm still finding my feet. It's awesome though, everyday I look at these forums and read peoples posts and I learn something new. Thanks for the heads up on redoing ports.


----------



## kenorb (Oct 20, 2010)

The same problem.

```
kenorb# cd /usr/ports/www/hudson
kenorb# make install clean
===>  Installing for hudson-1.381
...

=> tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/tzupdater-1_3_31-2010i.zip:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

Why?
Where is the solution?


----------



## kenorb (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah, I see in #2 some kind of workaround.
But ports shouldn't work it-self, not by going each time to forums for how-to when user wants to install some software?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 21, 2010)

kenorb said:
			
		

> Ah, I see in #2 some kind of workaround.
> But ports shouldn't work it-self, not by going each time to forums for how-to when user wants to install some software?



The port works, but Sun (now Oracle) likes to remove slightly older distfiles when they release new updates.  And their licensing keeps the port from being up-to-date.  The real cure may be to switch to openjdk.


----------

